# Who would be best for a Halo RP?



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm making a Halo RP and I was wondering what you would most like to play as.

For those who don't know, ODST's (Orbital Drop Shock Troopers) are an elite force in the UNSC marine corps, they are famed for there insertion via an SOEIV drop pod. They are often considered to be 'crazy' as they are willing to be dropped straight into hot zones after being basically shot from a space ship into orbit.

Spartan II's are an elite group of super soldiers, trained from the age of six to generally kick everyone's arse. Basically a Halo version of a space marine, with slightly worse armour and there's only 33 of them, if one dies, he's listed as MIA (Missing in Action) for the sake of moral. Many dislike Spartans, dubbing them as 'freaks' and will insult or abuse them whenever they can safely do so.

Spartan III's are the Spartan II's successors, cheaper and with a much larger training pool, they were originally trained as suicide troops, but those who survived are considered veterans and are held in just the same light as Spartan II's by most of the civilian and military populous.



For a more in-depth description look any of them up online.



Edit: If you select 'other' please give a description of what you would like. (this includes things that are based on the Halo universe, such as Red vs Blue and Gears of Halo Theft Auto 5, but not really the last one.)


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i would be a marine cause i just want to be a normal front line footslogger, i'm tired of being a genetically enhanced superhuman that goes behind enemy lines and kicks ass

do you mind if i join your rp thread or has it already started


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Not started yet, would be more than happy for you to join. still working out the finer points, think I've got the story mostly worked out. Not quite sure what the characters are gonna be, hence this poll. Waiting for maybe a week and a bit to see what the general consensus for the character will be, then I'll put the the recruitment thread.

I'll PM you when the recruitment's up.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I vote ODSTs, because, like Techpr1est I'm tired of the kickass super humans.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Spartan IIs.

They aren't space marines and are more human. Plus you can do a lot more rps. They're children abducted at birth and so you can actually develop them. Remember that a life of constant warfare can either harden or shatter the psyche of whoever has to suffer it. Starting with their training means you have young children who can be shaped into weapons, or shattered completely


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

ODST's are the easiest, background wise and make the most sense. 

So my vote goes to ODST.

Although if we go for S-II or S-III there's all sorts of cool armor stuff we can do... which is fairly limited with ODST's and marines.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sangus Bane said:


> ODST's are the easiest, background wise and make the most sense.
> 
> So my vote goes to ODST.
> 
> Although if we go for S-II or S-III there's all sorts of cool armor stuff we can do... which is fairly limited with ODST's and marines.


It being the easiest is one of the main reasons I'm against it


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I vote ODSTs as well. Honestly, it's kinda hard for a group of people to roleplay the way a SPARTAN acts and thinks consistently, as well as their physical capabilities, especially with the huge difference between the way the SPARTANS are presented in the games and the way they are presented in books/comics. That being said, those are kinda nitpicky issues. I think any of the listed character types could work. 

Perhaps it would make sense to allow 1 or 2 people to play as SPARTAN IIs or SPARTAN IIIs and have everyone else be ODSTs.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ooooh came up with idea 

could i possibly be a grunt (unggoy)

The adventures of zan zan


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

, as funny as a grunt RP would be, it wouldn't last very long...

Silb: That's actually quite a good idea! One or two Spartan slots and ODSTs for the others. I could see that working quite well.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Look at Spartan III's. They're not nearly as far along the "superhuman" line as the Spartan II's, but they're not as flimsy as a regular marine.

They are the balance. They can be hot-dropped, but can't survive a 2km fall in nothing but their armor (see: Halo 3 opening, The Fall of Reach/First Strike can't remember which).

A note on the Spartan slots idea, Spartans work in teams of 3-5, and were always trained in that way. MC is an extreme case, but in the books there are parts where he works in teams, and his training occurred in teams as well. So, Spartan slots would be best numbered as 3 or 5.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

MC is only alone because all his team are MIA/KIA, but there are times when spartans are sent solo to back up certain squads on specific missions. As is shown in 'The Babysitter' and units like Headhunters move in groups of 2.

You are right about III's though, they aren't really that superhuman.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just as a note:
Current majority vote in favor of ODSTs, 40% of votes agree on them.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

OK, I didn't set a time limit on the poll, but I'm going to make a decision by next Wednesday. The RP will be up on thursday-friday, unless there are unforeseen delays.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i can live with odst


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

HOGGLORD said:


> MC is only alone because all his team are MIA/KIA, but there are times when spartans are sent solo to back up certain squads on specific missions. As is shown in 'The Babysitter' and units like Headhunters move in groups of 2.
> 
> You are right about III's though, they aren't really that superhuman.


SPARTAN II can't be listed KIA. UNSC only listed them as MIA to keep up morale.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeha but he's not talking about listed but about actually what condition their in


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i kinda feel sorry for john....all alone every one he ever loved are all dead and now hes stuck in a drifting wreck headed for a fore runner sheild world ............... ....... its actually ...quite...s.sad :cray:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

TechPr1est said:


> i kinda feel sorry for john....all alone every one he ever loved are all dead and now hes stuck in a drifting wreck headed for a fore runner sheild world ............... ....... its actually ...quite...s.sad :cray:


They're not dead, they are just missing in action. :wink:

But seriously, two members of his old team Halsey and Mendez (Who, admittedly was a total dick to John, but hey, that was his job) are all in some kind of magical forerunner orb thingy which is in a different, temporal timeframe. 

Not all his friends are dead. Some actually are MIA


Oh, and 41% vote out of 12 voters say ODST so far...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I'll glady make a comprimise from ODSTs for a Spartan, I don't really mind to be honest.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

K Spartan III's locked in,  but tbh, I'd definitely prefer something akin to Spartan IVs, more freedom, or most ODSTs and some Spartan IVs (ok, perhaps Spartan III's but they could be overpowered....depends how they're dealt with).


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

If I might add, Kelly and Linda are both also in the center of Onyx.
Both of them are part of Blue Team, which John is the leader of.
And Kurt. Kurt is either dead or in that sphere too. I think he's dead, though.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Kurt is dead, kelly linda and fred are in onyx with some of the suicide spartans, halsey and mendez


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

ODST's, cos they have 100x more charisma. I cared more about the characters of ODST than I did of the charisma-less planks that was Noble team.

Btw could you PM me when this starts? I'm very interested to get involved


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Though I think Reach won for combat gameplay (with armour abilities that just tipped the balance), forge and firefight and the ability to change your armour, ODST won on story, character development, character depth, cooler looking magnum, the map system was clever and ODST fits right in with the rest of the halo story.

Edit: Sure I'll PM you, and the Recruitment may be up earlier unless I get a sudden influx of alternate votes.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Plus there are 3 SPARTAN II's onboard of the UNSC Spirit of Fire. Which is slowly drifting towards UNSC controlled space.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Sangus Bane said:


> Plus there are 3 SPARTAN II's onboard of the UNSC Spirit of Fire. Which is slowly drifting towards UNSC controlled space.


Is it?

how can you know where it's going?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Is it?
> 
> how can you know where it's going?


SPOILER for Halo Wars!

At the end of Halo Wars, the UNSC Spirit of Fire had to use it's slip space drive to destroy the shield world.

After that they only had their conventional propulsion systems. They were going back to human territory but they were unable to make slip space jumps. So it would take a very, VERY long time to get there.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

So far, it's mostly ODSTs, but with 1 Special Operations Spartan II character. He/She will have slightly different missions alongside the ODST squads.

Please note any objections or alternate ideas to that.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Sangus Bane said:


> SPOILER for Halo Wars!
> 
> At the end of Halo Wars, the UNSC Spirit of Fire had to use it's slip space drive to destroy the shield world.
> 
> After that they only had their conventional propulsion systems. They were going back to human territory but they were unable to make slip space jumps. So it would take a very, VERY long time to get there.


Played Halo Wars, finished it. they go in cyro-chambers and just drift through space. They could end up anywhere, be it covernant space, human space or somewhere completely different.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Played Halo Wars, finished it. they go in cyro-chambers and just drift through space. They could end up anywhere, be it covernant space, human space or somewhere completely different.


Trust me, they set course for a human controlled system.

OT: how many people will partake in this RP? Pherhaps it would be wise to base the number of SPARTAN slots on that amount.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

good point, I was thinking between 3-7 ODSTs. Maybe 1 Spartan unless it exceeds 5 players.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

HOGGLORD said:


> 1 Spartan .


*cough* god-modding super-human *cough*

*cough* unfair gameplay *cough*

sorry, sore throat.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe he could restrict it and give the player extreme rules. Make him face up against groups of brutes and elites to make it harder. Or maybe he could just choose an rper he's seen can be trusted not to godmod from reading through other rps. Examples would be, although I'm not saying these people will submit a character, indeed some of them may be firmly against the idea of having a spartan: blackguard, jackinator, euphrati, dark angel, midge.

If you're name isn't mentioned in the above it is only a list of examples so no offense is intended. Also I would add reever but he's the kind of rper who would never do anyone above the common rabble. If you've read his character creation ideas sticky then you'll know he detests cardboard cut out characters and with a spartan its all too easy to end up doing that. Also I think he holds to the idea of the average bob


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, no problem, here some cough sweet- wait, that wasn't a real cough! *gasps at Karak's amazing subtlety*
But perhaps you have a point. See if it works any better put in context:

Spartan players will have their own (notably harder) missions to complete alongside the ODSTs ones. I actually thought this morning that I should switch it to Spartan III headhunters, so consider that in your equation as well. 

This goes for everyone, if you like or dislike this idea, please tell me.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Hmmm, fine ground, I DO like the idea of having Spartans alongside ODSTs, although there is a ton of room for god-modding and abuse, but utilising Spartan IIIs and some of the best ODSTs around may help balance this (compare the feats of noble team and the good old boys from Halo:ODST and they aren't TOO far from one another at first glance...).


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Energy shields... nuff said hahah :laugh:


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Angel Encarmine said:


> Energy shields... nuff said hahah :laugh:


Some armor paterns actually didn't have energy shields. In fact, the MJOLNIR mk.V Master Chief word in Halo:CE was the first to incorporate an effective energy shield without loss of mobility.

But I see what you mean. Well, as with other stuff, there should be clear rules and agreements on this matter.

Suggestions?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that the Spartan IIIs alongside a squad of ODSTs are the best idea because they use stealth more than brute force, so less god modding would come into play. Just a thought...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

How abou the Spartan III's SPI armour? Does that have shields?


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

The Spartan III's SPI armor does not have shields.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

So an idea would to have a spartan without energy shields? That could stop the idea of an unstoppable monster when it can be killed by grunt energy pistol shots


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The Spartan still has the enhanced genetics and SPI armour is advanced marine armour so can dissipate plasma fire if lucky but it doesn't give all the huge bonuses of MJOLNIR like increased speed, strength and energy shields as you said


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

So like comparing a Tactical marine (Spartan II in Mjolnir) to a scout (Spartan III in SPI), sort of.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty much. That is, in fact, a rather good comparison...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Unless a huge influx of votes come up against ODSTs, an internet error occurs or I'm suddenly put to death, the recruitment will be up tonight.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

excellent it's time to drop


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Feet first into hell then.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Troopers we are green, and very, very, mean!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Very very mean?

To be honest I'd rather face a regiment of ODSTs unarmed and wearing nothing more than a loincloth than go head to head with the Master Chief even if I was armed with a fricking Halo


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahh, but one is a godly super warrior with more combat skill than the rest of the UNSC put together and more luck in one finger than a thousand leprechauns made of horseshoes who only eats four leaf clovers, the others are just skilled soldiers.

And if you were armed with halo you'd have to be absolutely crazy to use it. I might, but not many others would.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, recruitment's up. *Here's the link*


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Rephrase. 

The entire marine corps plus the covenant ground forces against me in a loincloth than fight the master chief armed with a Halo and me being completely raving nuts


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Santaire said:


> Rephrase.
> 
> The entire marine corps plus the covenant ground forces against me in a loincloth than fight the master chief armed with a Halo and me being completely raving nuts


Hmmm you make a good point, he seems to be 'halo-proof'.....

Note to Ark installation: On ALL future halo installations, there shall be a button in the control room marked "In case of Master Chief BREAK GLASS and PRAY."


----------

